# Autotrail Scout



## 115021 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi,
I own a 1998 Autotrail Scout with Fiat engine,i was wonder when i plug my motorhome into my house electric does this charge up my Engine battery fully,or would i need a battery charger for this job.
Hope someone can help with this matter.
Garry


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Probably not, I use a seperate charger for my 02 Tracker vehicle battery.
It's always worth buying a sub £10 voltmeter so you can actually see what's going on.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

If you had a Battery Master fitted to the vehicle battery then if you hooked up to the mains then any surplus would keep vehicle battery topped up. If you had a solar panel then this would also keep leisure battery and vehicle battery topped up for FREE and save on your electric bill.


----------



## 115021 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for your help with this issue,looks like off for a new battery charger then,might even get solar power idea fitted in the near future.
Thanks Again
newbee here
Garry


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I have a scout bought new in June this year,does my electrical control panel do the same job as a Battery Master when on hook up?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Would your handbook not answer that? Not that handbooks are always spot on :roll:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Later vans with Sargent systems have the ability to charge either battery.

Older vans with Plug in Systems electrics (like mine 1997) don't.

A simple way to overcome the problem is this. :

http://www.motts.dsl.pipex.com/BRIDGING FUSE.htm

It only costs you a fuse.

C.


----------

